# N. Detroit - Gamer Looking for a Game



## Grymhammer (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm a long time gamer who has suddenly found himself with no games.  I know, it's sad to see a gamer with no game, no group to call his own, no monsters to kill, no spells to cast.  I'm hoping someone out there in the North Detroit area needs a gamer for....a game.  I'm good weeknights or weekends, would like to play every week, every other week is acceptable as well.  I'm house broken, I don't smoke, drink sometimes, if it's allowed at the game, that's cool by me, I'll even bring beer occasionally.  I'm not a power gamer, I don't have weird hangups, get mood swings or name my characters after characters in pop culture(nope, no movie character names, no book character names, no video game character names, and no comic book character names - unless it's just too cool to pass up, but I don't think it's happened yet)


----------



## moonmoon (Aug 5, 2007)

i can know a gamer with no game ,..it's pretty sad ..


----------



## thedangerranger (Aug 9, 2007)

*Ann Arbor?*

Are you interested in a game in Ann Arbor?
-tdr-


----------



## Grymhammer (Aug 9, 2007)

Ann Arbor is too far away for a game unfortunately.


----------



## Grymhammer (Aug 16, 2007)

101 views and only two responses?  Dang.  What did I say wrong?


----------



## Wizard of NL (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't know if i do this it counts as spamming or not but i'm starting up an online game, i have a thread posted on this forum, if you are interested check it out and PM me


----------



## Team Bizzaro (Aug 24, 2007)

*On going game*

Hello,

I have a small gaming group that is looking to add a couple people. We currently play everyother Tuesday night from 7-11. I would like to play 2 weeks on 1 off. We are located in Grand Blanc so it could be 30-60 minute for you. We are currently playing 3.5, we are 1st edition guy try to move on. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Grymhammer (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm afraid Grand Blanc is a little far for me to travel.  I'd love a regular ever week game, just that's a hike, sorry.

Grymhammer


----------

